# who's spring bear hunting and where?



## Kristian 5059 (May 8, 2007)

Northern sask for myself as well.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

I will be in N. Alberta...out of High Level


----------



## 4everbowhunt (May 3, 2007)

Southern New Brunswick myself.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

I will be hunting in New Brunswick.


----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

I will be hunting in Otter Lake Qubec


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

ill be hunting central quebec for 1 week in may. cant wait. i can feel the blackflies already :laugh:


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Saskatchewan for me. Will be holding out for a monster this year.


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

jeronimo said:


> ill be hunting central quebec for 1 week in may. cant wait. i can feel the blackflies already :laugh:



anyone use the thermocell for the skeeters and flies? im trying one this year for sure.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

yep ... 900 yrds from my house


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> yep ... 900 yrds from my house



Rub it in why don't ya....


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

musky_xl said:


> anyone use the thermocell for the skeeters and flies? im trying one this year for sure.


Tried it for the first time last spring after being eaten alive for weeks. Will never not have one again. Worked awesome.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Rub it in why don't ya....


Ya ok ... 
Coulda shot one off my front step last year .....


----------

